

Verizon iPhone can't handle data and voice simultaneously - MykalM
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/01/11/verizon-iphone-cant-handle-data-and-voice-simultaneously/

======
brk
Breaking news: CDMA iPhone has same network restrictions as every other CDMA
device.

I never really have a need for voice+data personally.

